
What Not to Do When Rebuilding Your Tech - davesuperman
https://medium.dave-bailey.com/what-not-to-do-when-rebuilding-your-tech-a0d7b42c1634?source=friends_link&sk=a75f7787153990ac9493789328d48ba2
======
BaoomB
Nice stuff, thanks! Regardless of whether you go for the 'big-bang rebuild' or
the slow and steady migration, you'll need to get engineers on the case at the
cost of shipping new features. Most companies are at least half-decent at
drawing a line between new features and revenue (or whatever their main
measure of value is). How would you draw a line between paying back technical
debt and value? In my experience, it's often hard to get people who don't
truly understand technical debt on board with projects like this.

